
Show HN: Game of Thrones prediction game based on play-money prediction markets - bowaggoner
https://gotpredictions.org
======
bowaggoner
(Submitter) Hi all, my friend and I are researchers in game theory and
computer science.

We wanted to make a site where people could have fun predicting Game of
Thrones outcomes, without needing to know at first what a prediction market
is.

I'm curious if this can be a good way to teach people about prediction
markets. And most of all, we want people to have fun!

Any thoughts, suggestions, etc. appreciated!

